# Surgery set have biopsy results



## CDarlyn (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess I am OK ... going to have a total thyroid removal on Jan 3rd, the biopsy results were benign of the ones they could get, but others were not able to read, so doctors recommend removal since there were so many, surgeon said with my history he wasn't total removal. He seemed more concerned than the endro doctor and that stressed me... I wasn't prepared for that.

Have lots going on right now, in my family other stressors and am trying to deal with those things too. I would like to just take a vacation.

I am ready for a few days without stress and now facing the holidays:sad0049: normally I am really UP for those, but this year I don't know, just realized that I am NOT right now... Thankfully I have a great therapist I will see today (I am bipolar_ and will have a good long talk) and can increase my antidepressant to help, sometimes I just don't realize when I am sliding downhill.

Then it will be waiting in January for another set of biopsy results. Prayers please as I have added those to my list that are having surgery..
:hugs:
Christine


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's good to know that you have a concerned doctor. I don't know your thyroid history, but if it's caused you a lot of ups and downs, having the surgery should help level you out, so you're taking a huge step in the right direction.

Cut yourself some slack this year for the holidays...take it easy, say no when you need to, and take care of YOU!

January 3 will be here before you know it, and all of this will be history!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CDarlyn said:


> I guess I am OK ... going to have a total thyroid removal on Jan 3rd, the biopsy results were benign of the ones they could get, but others were not able to read, so doctors recommend removal since there were so many, surgeon said with my history he wasn't total removal. He seemed more concerned than the endro doctor and that stressed me... I wasn't prepared for that.
> 
> Have lots going on right now, in my family other stressors and am trying to deal with those things too. I would like to just take a vacation.
> 
> ...


Christine............welcome!! Sorry you have to go through this but you will feel so much better. Thyroid does all sorts of things.

You may be interested in the following:

http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

I am putting you on the surgery list for thoughts and prayers. Your surgeon is w/ the program. When something is indeterminate; it is best to not wait it out.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

CDarlin, I'm wishing you the best for your upcoming surgery. Your story sounds like mine. My FNA results were benign and inconclusive. I had loads of nodules. They were pressing on windpipe. Endo wanted to remove half, but surgeon recommended whole. So I had whole removed. It has been 6 weeks since my surgery and I feel pretty good. My neck feels great! I hope the surgery helps even out your bipolar, wouldn't that be great? If it does help, though, you probably wouldn't see results for quite a long time until you get your thyroid levels just right. At the very least it might remove one variable tipping you towards ups and downs. But it might be a bumpy road on the way there, so be patient and take the easy way out whenever you can over the holidays. Don't make things too hard on yourself! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't really add a word to what everyone else has shared - just I'm sorry you've got to wait so long. I don't think you're in any danger by waiting but it's just always feeling like there's something distracting your thoughts from everything else. I was just thinking this week how totally rundown I felt this time last year, I was dreading the holidays because I simply didn't have enough energy to keep up and trying to push myself only made me feel a hundred times worse.

Christmas seems strange to me this year. My mother will be 90 on December 21 and she is in awfully frail health. I want this year to be extra special for my family and I'm hoping I continue to feel as good as I do 6 weeks after my thyroidectomy.

Sometimes we have to just take one day at a time and try to enjoy it but it's hard when serious concerns are ever present.


----------

